# Can you find the owners manual online?



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a 95 nissan hardbody, I am looking for my owners manual online somewhere. Anyone one know where I can find it (to hopefully download instead of buy it like on ebay) Are they even available online? 

I bought the Haynes manual and its pretty epic but I still would like to look over a manual. Your help is appreciated!


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

Try over here...

Nissanhelp.com Knowledgebase - Nissanhelp.com

-Rob


----------



## Spbeyond (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion but that site has almost 0 info on the truck. Anyone else have any ideas? Thanks guyss


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Spbeyond said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but that site has almost 0 info on the truck. Anyone else have any ideas? Thanks guyss


I can get you a '96?????


----------



## nissan4x4.27 (Jul 8, 2009)

i could use a 96


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

8671.mpj

someone posted this one a while back. I haven't really checked it out though.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

nissan4x4.27 said:


> i could use a 96


Here ya go...

http://www.********.com/FSM/hardbody/1996_D21_Truck/

Substitute *********** for "n i c o c l u b" no spaces.


----------



## JP8 (Dec 17, 2009)

GOOD INFO..


----------



## igorce (Nov 18, 2009)

JP8 said:


> GOOD INFO..


Where to find Nissan Almera N16 2.2 dci manual? I have a hardcopy for common user on italian and workshop manual for it on english, that is too complicated for me now.


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

The truck info is under Knowledgebase.Service Manuals.Frontier/Truck 

That's where I downloaded the service manual for my '95 HB...


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

I posted that manual on several threads awhile ago . It's the same as the chilton manual and is a lot better than the haynes. But note that it is a repair manual and not an owners manual. Keep passing that thing on, it's a useful tool.


----------



## twilsey (Dec 17, 2009)

RobXEV6,,, which site are you referring to,,, quote "The truck info is under Knowledgebase.Service Manuals.Frontier/Truck "? Faja's? or Zack's

I already found a 96 manual under Faja's posted site but I'd really like one for Angus, she's a 93.


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

twilsey said:


> RobXEV6,,, which site are you referring to,,, quote "The truck info is under Knowledgebase.Service Manuals.Frontier/Truck "? Faja's? or Zack's
> 
> I already found a 96 manual under Faja's posted site but I'd really like one for Angus, she's a 93.


Sorry about that, I was referring back to my post about NissanHelp.com. 

They only have 94-97 HB manuals, but here it is for anyone else looking for those years:

Knowledgebase - Frontier/Truck - Nissanhelp.com


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

The nico club manual and Nissan help manuals are the same. 

Be careful with those manuals. Have a look at the procedure for removing the oil pan. There's no way it's that easy...especially for the 4WD. It seems to make no change of procedure between the 2WD pan and the 4WD pan (removal). Something about removing a stabilizer bar, remove the pan bolts and slide it out...just like that.

Maybe I read something wrong. But if that procedure's wrong, what else in the manual might be wrong?


----------



## RobXEV6 (Nov 3, 2009)

Grug said:


> Be careful with those manuals. Have a look at the procedure for removing the oil pan. There's no way it's that easy...especially for the 4WD. It seems to make no change of procedure between the 2WD pan and the 4WD pan (removal).




Section EM, page 91. There's twice as many steps listed in the table for 4x4 as for 2wd.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

We must be looking at different manuals. Mine is for a '97. Section EM page 91 deals with oil seal replacement. This manual was from nico club.

Does your manual have a more in depth procedure for oil pan removal? If so, which manual (year) have you got and would you happen to have a link so I could have a look?


----------

